# Acts of reciprocity ?



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocity_(social_psychology)

Is it related to Fi or Fe ? (I assume Fi, because its a social etiquete?) Which quadras are more likely to place more emphasis on this, mery or serious ones ? Or aristocratic or democratic ones ?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocity_(social_psychology)
> 
> Is it related to Fi or Fe ? (I assume Fi, because its a social etiquete?) Which quadras are more likely to place more emphasis on this, mery or serious ones ? Or aristocratic or democratic ones ?


If it has anything to do with IEs, than probably it has more to do with Se.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

crashbandicoot said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocity_(social_psychology)
> 
> Is it related to Fi or Fe ? (I assume Fi, because its a social etiquete?) Which quadras are more likely to place more emphasis on this, mery or serious ones ? Or aristocratic or democratic ones ?


Try reading Strat's articles on EII. I believe ESI has similarities.

Duality Relations INFj and ESTj by Stratiyevskaya - Wikisocion
Stratievskaya EII - Wikisocion

I believe she refers to it as "opening bid" and "ethical concessions." Also, I think she refers to Yielding as "ethical concessions" and Obstinate as a different kind of concessions, but I forget. I have a thread for her and Reinin traits, though.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Try reading Strat's articles on EII. I believe ESI has similarities.
> 
> Duality Relations INFj and ESTj by Stratiyevskaya - Wikisocion
> Stratievskaya EII - Wikisocion
> ...


I dont see similarity. It only says Fi+ is responsible for iniating the first "altruistic" move.

I believe this thing is more related to parental/cultural upbringing than IE's, now.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think acts of reciprocity have anything to do with any IE and that people interpret what an act of reciprocity is through their respective TIMs; thusly an Fe valuing type may think the way to reciprocate can be via overt expressions of gratefulness or other kinds of acts that elicit displays of emotions, whereas an Fi type can consider reciprocity an important aspect of how to maintain and pay attention to the value of the personal relationship between the subject-object, or Se can consider a direct action that may or may not include the act of returning the value of the gift in some way a form of reciprocity etc.

So ultimately, not related to socionics, imo.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

crashbandicoot said:


> I dont see similarity. It only says Fi+ is responsible for iniating the first "altruistic" move.
> 
> I believe this thing is more related to parental/cultural upbringing than IE's, now.


This is what I was thinking of:


* *




Obstinate – Yielding
The sign reflects the methods of accumulation of emotional and rational benefits for their subsequent use pragmatic:

1. Obstinate - the advantages of accumulation of negative ethical potential for further struggle for the right of superiority in the (ethical aspects of emotions (Fe) and structural logic (Ti) in an inert the mental block).

2. Yielding - Benefits accumulation of positive ethical potential, followed by its pragmatic use of (aspects of the ethics of relations (Fi) and business logic (Te) in an inert the mental block).




It may be the Quadral Complex articles of hers that deal with "accumulation of benefits" in varying ways for later turning them in. I know one set of her articles speaks of them a good bit.


----------

